# Sprachsteuerung programmieren?



## Timer (20. Nov 2017)

Hey,
ich würde gerne eine Sprachsteuerung programmieren, die z.B. folgendes Verarbeiten kann:

Einfache Sätze wie "wie heißt du"
Einfache Rechnungen wie "1+1"
Befehle ausführen wie Termin in Kalender hinzufügen, Recorder starten o.ä.
Nebenbei: Ich besitze bereits mehrjährige Programmierkenntnisse und denke deswegen, dass ich eine solche etwas komplexere Aufgabe hinbekommen sollte (leider Fehlen mir dafür gute Ideen, wie ich das umsetzen kann). Ich habe bereits gegoogelt, wie man das am besten angehen sollte und dabei habe ich eigentlich nur gefunden, dass man dies über ein neuronales Netz machen soll. Leider habe ich davon noch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung und habe auch keine guten Tutorials gefunden (wo auch erklärt wird, was programmiert wird (die meisten Videos waren fast kommentarlos)) noch irgendwelche Bücher zu diesem Thema.
Deswegen zwei Fragen:

Kann man das (fast) nur über ein neuronales Netz umsetzen oder braucht man da auch andere Kenntnisse, die über mittelklassige Programmiererfahrungen (die z.B. beim Programmieren von Android-Spielen gesammelt wurden) herausragen? Oder ist ein neuronales Netz hier komplett fehl am Platz?
Kann mir jemand ein/mehrere gute Tutorials/Bücher schicken, die z.B. das Thema neuronale Netze o.ä. angehen, womit ich einen solchen Sprachassistenten programmieren kann?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Timer


----------



## JStein52 (21. Nov 2017)

Also ich würde mal sagen wenn du das alles selber implementieren willst übersteigt das die Kapazität eines einzelnen bei weitem. Hast du schon mal nach entsprechenden speech-recognition-apis gegoggelt ? https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-top-ten-speech-recognition-APIs


----------

